# The Oberon waiting begins and the BB choice looms - Shipped!



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Since I didn't win the Oberon cover for Mother's Day and no one gave me one for Mother's Day  I ordered my own!

I placed an order for Celtic Diamond in wine, journal cover. Now I can start pacing, waiting for the UPS truck probably next week.

Next up: a BB travel bag. I am thinking of getting either

Outlander Orange
Brown Moda
I Heart My Spirograph

I like earth tones so these are my three favorites.

Thanks all you enablers out there....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be waiting for my Oberon cover too...eagerly.  My hubby ordered me their hummingbird card holder in navy last night.  Can't wait to recieve my new KK cover (Three Graces in wine) and card holder.    Congrats on you cover


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't wait until you get it. Post pictures.


----------



## kendall83 (Apr 10, 2009)

> Now I can start pacing, waiting for the UPS truck probably next week.


I started pacing the second I ordered mine. It took a couple of weeks for me to get mine though. It felt like my order was "Pending" for forever. I hope yours arrives sooner though.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Since I didn't win the Oberon cover for Mother's Day and no one gave me one for Mother's Day  I ordered my own! *snip




LOL! I so feel your pain! Hubby was going to order me one for Mother's day, but the oldest son decided to take a fall & break some teeth so my Oberon money went to Dr bills instead.  Back to saving money again & hoping to find a used one (fingers crossed)


----------



## QueenBee (May 4, 2009)

I ordered an Oberon case AND a BB bag AND a custom skin from Decalgirl last week. Sigh. The BB bag has already shipped. I'll be on pins and needles waiting for the other things.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Be sure and post pictures when you get it all together, so we can all ooh and ahh.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

klrodrigues said:


> LOL! I so feel your pain! Hubby was going to order me one for Mother's day, but the oldest son decided to take a fall & break some teeth so my Oberon money went to Dr bills instead.  Back to saving money again & hoping to find a used one (fingers crossed)


It's the thought that counts? Hope the new savings adds up quickly and your son appreciates his beautiful smile!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

crebel said:


> It's the thought that counts? *snip


Very true! Thank you


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Will the journal fit in the BB Travel Bag? I know my Kindle 1 fits just nicely into the bag, I wouldn't want to try anything bigger in it.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Will the journal fit in the BB Travel Bag? I know my Kindle 1 fits just nicely into the bag, I wouldn't want to try anything bigger in it.


 Yes, the large Oberon journal will fit in the BB travel bag.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh good! Thanks for posting. I'm thinking of getting a journal myself. Haven't really decided yet though.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Will the journal fit in the BB Travel Bag? I know my Kindle 1 fits just nicely into the bag, I wouldn't want to try anything bigger in it.


Yep, I checked with someone else on a different thread to be sure before I ordered the journal cover. I like the Kindle covers but there are so many more options (right now) with the journal covers.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

It's a great bag, you'll love it.    I own it in Lunar Blue.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I just ordered two journals for graduation presents.  They are for my nieces so I ordered a purple fairy and a purple ROH.  I hope they like them and will use them.  I also ordered a checkbook cover for myself!!  I just hope they get here in time for their graduation parties!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

ravenclaw, i just ordered the i heart spirograph bb travel bag friday and I received it yesterday! Its so cute! if you like I will take a pic for you. I also ordered a oberon cover, which has not arrived yet....and it say my order is still pending. I can't wait to have everything together!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> ravenclaw, i just ordered the i heart spirograph bb travel bag friday and I received it yesterday! Its so cute! if you like I will take a pic for you. I also ordered a oberon cover, which has not arrived yet....and it say my order is still pending. I can't wait to have everything together!


I would love that, thanks! I am leaning more towards the spirograph the more I look at it but it is nice to see a newly caught one rather than a wild one on the website


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

i'll post the pictures in just a minute!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am sorry that the pictures are sideways! I can't figure out how to fix it! So if you don't mind tilting your head to the left a little.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting those, I think that is the one I am going to get.

I just got an email that my cover has shipped...wooo hoo!


----------

